# New bow for finger shooter



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

check out the Barnsdale's... any length you want ...nearly! A lot depends on what you're after, target, hunting, 3D or the ubiquitous combination of them.
Hoyt has an offering or two...
Martin, if you're so inclined, and a whole host of johnny-come latelies that I never heard of 'til a year or so ago.


----------



## hndgunfan (Oct 19, 2010)

We will be doing alot of target shooting. Along with some hunting. Whitetail and turkey


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I've just started using a Martin ShadowCat which is proving to be quite a nice finger bow. If your DL is not too long, Bowtech Brigadier. Mathews have a couple of decent bows for finger shooters, PSE Moneymaker (some like, some don't). There are more 'civilised' options like Barnsdale and Hoyt.

A lot depends on your DL and also how many fingers you keep on the string. As only shoot 3D and field competitions, have a 30.5" DL and keep all three on the string, I tend to go for 40"AtA with an IBO over 320 fps.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I've shot both the Vendetta XL, and the Madness XL...Both were smooth to draw, sweet shooting, and seemed to "Hold" great. Good arrow speed out of both, and I have to say that I think that either would make a good Finger bow, only downside is the higher let-off...The Vendetta XL is the only newer bow that I've shot, that I like as much as my Hoyt's...The smoothness of draw VS. the arrow speed is awesome on this bow, and both PSE models that You mentioned are very quiet...Shoot both, and see which one suits You the best....Good Luck, and remember, Shopping for a new bow is half the fun.....Jim


----------



## grichards (Dec 7, 2008)

hoyt montega.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Harperman said:


> I've shot both the Vendetta XL, and the Madness XL...Both were smooth to draw, sweet shooting, and seemed to "Hold" great. Good arrow speed out of both, and I have to say that I think that either would make a good Finger bow, only downside is the higher let-off...The Vendetta XL is the only newer bow that I've shot, that I like as much as my Hoyt's...The smoothness of draw VS. the arrow speed is awesome on this bow, and both PSE models that You mentioned are very quiet...Shoot both, and see which one suits You the best....Good Luck, and remember, Shopping for a new bow is half the fun.....Jim


 I do believe you can adjust the BMXL to make the let off 65%. I'm shooting one with a hook and it's one the best bow I think I've ever shot....... I'm even thinking about letting go of one of my Barnsdales......


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

check out the Maitland Zues iam going to buy one in the near future if you want to buy used try a Martin scepter 4 its a great finger bow and your wife should try the Martin mystic


----------



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

I am shooting the Maitland Zues and love it. It feels so different than my hoyts, although it is only thirty nine inches, I have no finger pinch. 
charlie


----------



## steveliapis (Oct 26, 2010)

I just bought a new hoyt vantage pro elithe. It only took a few shots to feel real comfortable with it. I like the solid wall on the back end of the draw. It has the cam and a half plus and has a smooth draw and very little finger pinch. worth every dime I paid.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I like to have the longest bow possible for finger shooting but I have a 30" DL, so it's more important.
If you DL is under 28 then a lot of bows will work for ya. With the 30" I like a 41" ATA

#1 Martin Shadow cat fast smooth and reasonably priced.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Martin has a new boow coming out I believe in the 38" range:thumbs_up


----------



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

Look at the Alpine Concorde. 40 " Ata and good speed for 619.00 new....


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

FSL said:


> Look at the Alpine Concorde. 40 " Ata and good speed for 619.00 new....


FSL..........Wish that I knew of a Dealer for Alpine near here, so that I could try one of these bows out...I've shot a few different models that Alpine has put out in the last couple years, some of them were pretty fugly, but they are a good shooting, solid made and decent performing bow.....Very under-rated Bow company, as far as I'm concerned........Jim


----------



## wchamp06 (Apr 25, 2008)

I have a 2011 Hoyt LTD 45" A to A 28 1/2-31" 50-60lbs RH with Cam&half on it. Sweet bow. Great finger bow. $525 TYD. Gerald


----------

